# Karate, Kickboxing, Taekwondo, or Hapkido?



## MartialArtist001 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello guys!!! I am new to this site!!:wavey:
I want to join a martial arts club. The ones that my city offers are Shito Ryu, Kempo, Goju Ryu, Ishin-ryu Karate, Kickboxing, Taekwondo, Hapkido, and MMA. Karate( I've trained in it before) sounds good to me because I like stand-up. Kicking and punching is what I really like and I would totally enjoy to do it in every training. However, I read that Shito Ryu has more than 40 katas. Katas are beautiful to watch but they are not my cup of tea :idunno:.  Kickboxing is just a sport and Taekwondo is just kicks. I want to use my hands and legs when I spar. I do not know much about Hapkido??? I know it is Korean and it is a lot of joint manipulation and kicking though. Then there is MMA. Basically what I want is self-defense, fitness, and maybe competition?? 

So, what do you guys think?????


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 5, 2014)

First, welcome to MT.  Make yourself at home, you're among friendly people.

Second, as to what I think, I think you should check out as many as you can in person.  Meet the instructors, watch or participate in training sessions if you can, do background checking on all of them.  Find out what you like most, do that.

More that anything else, keep an open mind.  You say you like stand up striking, don't care for kata.  Well, fair enough, but your saying that is like a kid on a tricycle saying what he likes in sports cars.  You don't know jack about any of it, so trust me, you have a lot to learn.  I mean this in the best possible way; just be aware that what you think you know is not correct.

More important than style is your instructor, you, and your attitude and dedication to training.  Find the one you prefer, start training, and keep at it.


----------



## jezr74 (Aug 5, 2014)

Welcome, I'll second Bills comments.

One beginner to another, when I was making the same decision as you, I spent three months training Shotokan, then three in Wing Chun to get a feel for the training hall it's people and style. When I started trialing Hapkido, I knew it was the one for me and especially the atmosphere of the people I training with and the instructors. In fact I think I made the decision more based on the quality of the people that trained there and how they were taught.

I had pre-conceptions of all I was doing and actually spending time in the styles I was attracted to really put me straight with what was best for me and what felt right. It wasn't a race for me, so I took my time choosing.

They are all fantastic martial arts, and I'm not saying one is better than the other. But you won't get the measure of the people (Instructors\Practitioners) unless you spend some time training with them.

Good luck, and listen to the advice from the experience of members on MT.


----------



## cqbspartan (Oct 10, 2014)

The styles you listed are all hard styles and are all pretty similar in the grand scheme of things, except for the MMA which is  kickboxing and gorundfighting...aside from that my choice would be Hapkido because it has what the others have, except for the MMA, but also has wrist locks and throws...
   Here are some other ideas if you can find any nearby...
    Krav Maga or Jeet Kune Do are a great place to start...Krav Maga trains in a variety of street attacks...after that it depends on what your interests are...striking arts, throwing arts, groundwork??
 Purely defensive arts like Judo and Aikido have no strikes per se and are both throwing arts...
  Jeet Kune Do was Bruce Lee's creation and is a blend of sorts, with a foundation in Wing Chun but combines that with 25 other systems, and striving to train in a variety of drills and for a variety  of attacks...
    Western boxing and Muay Thai(brutally effective and tough conditioning) are a good place to start as well...
    Wing Chun, Filipino arts, some Indonesian Silat systems use fine motor skills...very effective and quick systems...


----------



## K-man (Oct 10, 2014)

cqbspartan said:


> Purely defensive arts like Judo and Aikido have no strikes per se and are both throwing arts...


Mmm! Your experience of Aikido is totally different to mine. Aikido is not purely defensive, it does have strikes and technically it only has one throw ... one that I would never even consider using in real life.
:asian:


----------



## Instructor (Oct 10, 2014)

cqbspartan said:


> The styles you listed are all hard styles and are all pretty similar in the grand scheme of things, except for the MMA which is kickboxing and gorundfighting...aside from that my choice would be Hapkido because it has what the others have, except for the MMA, but also has wrist locks and throws...
> Here are some other ideas if you can find any nearby...
> Krav Maga or Jeet Kune Do are a great place to start...Krav Maga trains in a variety of street attacks...after that it depends on what your interests are...striking arts, throwing arts, groundwork??
> Purely defensive arts like Judo and Aikido have no strikes per se and are both throwing arts...
> ...



Funny I've always thought of Hapkido as an internal style.  But I've seen people do it both ways.


----------



## Hanzou (Oct 10, 2014)

Take trial classes in all three and see which one you prefer.

Only you can decide what you wish to invest your time and money in.

For example, if you were me, you wouldn't do any of those arts.


----------

